# Buglets Find Their Voices :)



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The babies have found their voices 

https://www.facebook.com/yvette.huesler/videos/10207497631909532/

I hope this works-the video is public but I couldn't figure out how to embed it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a lot of noise from such small packages!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very cute!.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pilgrim123 said:


> What a lot of noise from such small packages!


I know-I couldn't believe it! It's been a very long time since I have had a litter of howling babies


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh that is just too cute! 

My first golden was a "singer" but only ever to one theme song on the radio. We wrote the radio station and told them that 3 times a day for over 10 years our dog howled at the top of her lungs to the program's theme song. They loved it and told us that they had half a dozen dogs that were reported to also sing to that song. Sadly they changed the theme song and for the next 3 years my dog only cocked her head at the radio and kind of woof/groweled at the new version.

They are adorable!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, how cute are they? 
Great video, they're adorable.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I started the video and Abby came rushing in from the other room to see what was going on! Howling at the moon! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

How absolutely adorable! Maxi was wondering, too, where all that howling was coming from!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So adorable and so loud! Does that mean they will all be howlers as they grow up?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> So adorable and so loud! Does that mean they will all be howlers as they grow up?


I hope not! At least, not the one Diane or I decide to keep


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg they are so cute and loud.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So cute and so much to say!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Adorable!! So cute how one gets all the others going


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Soooo cute! What talkers!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Boy they are a vocal group. If I heard that at night, I'd run for the hills!! Is that typical of pups at that age. What did you put in their puppy mush???


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

KathyL said:


> Boy they are a vocal group. If I heard that at night, I'd run for the hills!! Is that typical of pups at that age. What did you put in their puppy mush???


Thankfully, howling like that is not very common  I blame the stud dog 

Their puppy mush is baby rice cereal, goat's milk and liver-yum!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awww!!! So cute!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> The babies have found their voices
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/yvette.huesler/videos/10207497631909532/
> 
> I hope this works-the video is public but I couldn't figure out how to embed it.


Oh my that is precious and also classic! You should submit to Americas Funniest Videos.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

really cute ............... humpin & jumpin:bowl:


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

so cute!!!!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

that really great horny voices ...


----------

